# WHo really makes what?



## Paddledog52 (Dec 31, 2013)

All the brands out there like ones made for sears and the like which companies really make a blower and design it? Make a list of them all like 


Sears CRAPMAN made by XXXXXXXXXX

Honda makes Honda

and so on

thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro makes Toro. Airens makes Airens. Not sure about the rest.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Toro makes Toro. Airens makes Airens. Not sure about the rest.


honda makes hondas and yamaha makes yamahas, ariens makes snow tek
not really interested in the rest


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

*Current 2-stage snowblower brand status, as of 2013:**

Ariens*
Ariens & Sno Tek

*Toro*
Toro

*Honda*
Honda

*Yamaha*
Yamaha

*Briggs & Stratton*
Briggs & Stratton
Murray
Simplicity
Snapper
Brute
John Deere (recently discontinued)

*MTD*
Cub Cadet
Troy-Bilt
Yardman
Yard Machines
Some Craftsman (USA)

*Husquvarna*
Husquvarna
Poulan
Some Craftsman (Canada)

*100% Made in China*. (never buy one of these!)
Stanley 
World Lawn
Snow Beast
Huskee
Powerland
Snow Joe 

And many of those names were different in the past..
Cub Cadet has been made by Ariens and MTD.
John Deere has been made by John Deere, Ariens, Murray and Briggs & Stratton.
Craftsman has been made by everyone under the sun..
Many names have changed ownership over the years..
and many names have gone extinct too..

Scot


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Husqvarna is made by AYP, aren't they? I know Husky doesn't make their own. I believe AYP also makes Poulan.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Husqvarna is made by AYP, aren't they? I know Husky doesn't make their own. I believe AYP also makes Poulan.


Things change rapidly in this business! 
The AYP name is gone..its only Husqvarna now.
Husqvarna snowblowers are the descendants of the AYP line..
but AYP (American Yard Products) no longer exists with that name..
I think part of what was once AYP is still Electrolux..but Electrolux doesnt make snowblowers..but there is no longer any AYP.

Husqvarna was once a subdivision of AYP, but Husqvarna snowblowers are now made by Husqvarna.

Scot


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Things change rapidly in this business!
> The AYP name is gone..its only Husqvarna now.
> Husqvarna snowblowers are the descendants of the AYP line..
> but AYP (American Yard Products) no longer exists with that name..
> ...


I see!  Looks like they changed in name only, but it's the same quality it was back when AYP made them. I guess when I think "made by Husqvarna" I think made in Sweden like their pro line of chainsaws are. I know from first hand experience their snowblowers are not at the same level of quality as what their pro line of chainsaws are. I had a Husky blower before my Ariens and I have two of their XP saws.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

On my links page I tie a lot of the machines of today and yesterday to their origins.

Some like Craftsman are Heinz 57.

Pete


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks guys for the history lesson... Always learning


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I see!  Looks like they changed in name only, but it's the same quality it was back when AYP made them. I guess when I think "made by Husqvarna" I think made in Sweden like their pro line of chainsaws are. I know from first hand experience their snowblowers are not at the same level of quality as what their pro line of chainsaws are. I had a Husky blower before my Ariens and I have two of their XP saws.


I have had, and still own different Husqvarna saws but I really don't believe I'd want one of their blowers. Something tells me I'd regret it.
Hey, thanks Scot for the history lesson. i know it was posted before but this condensed version is great.
Thank you too Pete. I have read your pages as well. All good stuff you two.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I have had, and still own different Husqvarna saws but I really don't believe I'd want one of their blowers. Something tells me I'd regret it.


Did/do you have the homeowner line or pro line? Their homeowner stuff (what you find at big box stores) is hit and miss, but their XP line is generally pretty good stuff. I have both my 346XP NE and 390XP woods ported with slightly bigger carbs. They run pretty good. 

yeah, I wouldn't recommend a "Husky" snowblower. I made the mistake of not looking into things as far as I should of back when I bought it. The gearcase is the same cheap aluminum one which is used on the $500 Poulans, etc....


----------

